# Hot water not flowing



## paul (Feb 18, 2006)

Hot water is not flowing from the ceiling electric hot water system to the whole house.  

We have blocked the pipes/taps in our bath room to do the renovation.  Now when we turn on the hot water taps there is only a small gush of hot water flowing from the bath tub.  All the other hot water taps  in the house is not running.  The cold water taps throughout the house is working as per normal.

Would greatly appreciate it if anyone knows how to fix this problem.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## james b (Feb 18, 2006)

First question would be do you have a hot water recoversystem in your house?Second question would be where is the ceilg hot water system located in relation to your bath room? The last question would be do you have a shut off valve at the ceiling system?If it does start there you may have a blockage in the line .


----------



## pqglen (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like your path in that bath was the in and out for your heater. turn off the heater and allow it to cool down. reattach the pipes use t's and stubouts to where your valve  or valves are now. liven it up slowly and turn the heater back on    good luck

pqglen


----------

